# advice please! help!!!!!!!!



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

ok about half an hour ago my cat got a drop swimbladder treatment in her eye! i washed her eye out for 5 minutes and got clawed and bitten like crazy! she is in alot of pain. i had a drop of the stuff on my finger so i flicked it off it off the cat was about a meter away! I know the cemical formaldehyde can cause blindness.
her eye is not red, so hopefully she won't go blind but she is in pain. 
http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/F5522.htm

Eye Contact:
Vapors cause irritation to the eyes with redness, pain, and blurred vision. Higher concentrations or splashes may cause irreversible eye damage. 
Eye Contact:
Immediately flush eyes with plenty of water for at least 15 minutes, lifting lower and upper eyelids occasionally. Get medical attention immediately.

there is not 24h vet in Ireland, I can take her to the vet in the moring which is hours away.
her eye really looks ok, my mums looking after now, because I keep having panic attacks over it.
I'm trowing away all my harmful fish treatments. I also had a treatment for algae of course it had to be the nasty evil treatment that get's in her eye.


----------



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

well I'm giving then to my friend, the other one if for whitespot and I can use salt instead!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Her pain is probably from your efforts at washing more than anything else at this point.
I've gotten that stuff in my own eyes before, and while it wasn't pleasant, it rinsed out easily enough and I was fine in a few hours. I think your cat will likewise be okay.

Hmmm... you're about six hours ahead of me, so it's after 9 am for you, which means you're probably already heading for the vet. Well, that's fine too. Good luck! 

By the way, don't go blaming your meds for the problem. Just don't be careless with them.


----------



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

right now it's 4.41 pm. my cat is fine she's not blind! Man was I freaking out all night. thank for your posts it did help calm me down! x


----------

